
Disney and the Future of TV - jger15
https://stratechery.com/2019/disney-and-the-future-of-tv/
======
jger15
Companion podcast discussion here:
[https://overcast.fm/+BihlQ2Pdw](https://overcast.fm/+BihlQ2Pdw)

